# how do i win with a t-maxx?



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

hey guys i just wanted to know what things ii can do to get a t-maxx to work well enough to win?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Get rid of it and get something else! Like a rc8t or rc8b!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

hey dude don't talk like that. If you are just going to say stuff like that then don't post!!! it doesn't help me out.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

What did you buy one?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

no i was given one


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

By????? Rtr?????


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

joe, and yes but the motor is shot so im going to put a 2.5 in it.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok I can help you out. The guy to talk to is tipperkackson! He has the mother of tmaxxas!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ya ik that and im going to talk to him but i want more then just him.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Well you can probly start with the drivetrain,tires,wheels,etc. If I was you, I would puy something different then a 2.5. Tipp has a o.s. .15 in his. It needs a little bigger but its well controlled like that. Somehow make it sit lower like a revo.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ya what im going to do is put revo a arms on it, badland tires, and steel driveshafts in it.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyriddler said:


> joe, and yes but the motor is shot so im going to put a 2.5 in it.


well first, put the motor in it....lol, then get differnt tires if there is stock ones on it, then run 4 shocks with heavier wt oil, in stead of running the 8. that would be a good start


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

inferno said:


> well first, put the motor in it....lol, then get differnt tires if there is stock ones on it, then run 4 shocks with heavier wt oil, in stead of running the 8. that would be a good start


ok thanks:thumbsup:hahaha ya the motor would be a good idea


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

4 big bore shocks. With threaded shock bodys if possible


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ya thats the plan!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

to do the shocks? you might want to put some bling on it too. but take care of the serious stuff first. thats my advice


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

badlands? you cant just put tires on it!!! you have to have some wheels too!!! lol


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ya il put hot pink on there


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

hot pink wheels? mmmmm i knew you were turning into a girl


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

everyday


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

lol. do i get to spin the hot pink wheels on it?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

no no no


----------



## el camino (Dec 18, 2007)

As long as you are racing monster trucks and not truggies, the t-maxx can still win. If you race and don't bash then there is a lot of junk you don't need. The biggest thing is to get the 3.3 and an aluminum pipe, then change out the stock fuel tank... revo or buggy tank.Put some tires more suited to the track you are running on and just keep the truck shiny side up. lol Look forward to coming up to Gaylord,MI. and racing with you guys. Curt G.


----------

